
The 10 Real Reasons Why Geeks Make Better Lovers - Harj
http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/commentary/sexdrive/2007/04/sexdrive_0406
======
mukund
Rather amusing! I would say that Geeks make better targets as they get rich
fast (very fast) now a days ;-)

